

Paper: High Performance Scalable Data Stores  - brown9-2
http://highscalability.com/blog/2010/2/25/paper-high-performance-scalable-data-stores.html

======
j_baker
I thought this was a joke about how paper is a high-performance data store...
:-/

~~~
DennisP
Well at least it's horizontally scalable.

